# Differences between Search and Rescue and Tracking



## poodlesplease (Sep 6, 2011)

I heard someone the other day say that their poodle would have been a better Search and Rescue dog than a tracking dog, which made me wonder how the scenting is different in these types of activities. Just thought I would ask the experts. Thanks!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I dont do Search and Rescue, but I did tracking with my standard. For tracking (AKC style) they have to follow an exact path and locate different articals along the way. It is super fun! 
For S&R, I would imagine that the dogs dont have to follow the trail exactly. They do more air sniffing and quartering then ground sniffing. Tracking you want nose to the ground tracking, and not air sniffing. S&R I would imagine as long as the dog covers all the ground and finds the person fast it doesnt really matter How they do it... IDK.


----------



## afkar (Dec 9, 2011)

Here in Australia we do Tracking with our dogs competitively then, when titled as T.Ch they can start competing in Tracking Search Dog. As has been said tracking requires the dog to track the tracklayer on the same route finding the objects dropped on the track. Tracking Search Dog takes note that the dog finds the tracklayer & can take shortcuts to arrive at the tracklayer & find items (day to day items like mobile phones etc rather than the more commonly used socks) TSD also involves multi terrain searches as well as urban & night searches too. As my older two dogs have nearly got their TCH I am planning to start TSD with them this coming season all being well.


----------

